# Differences in SER Spec V and GXE



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

what the differences in the too, i'm wondering if i should invest in a S ER or just buy a regular B15 and upgrade it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

well, suspension, engine, interior, wheels, brakes, headlights, taillights, they share tyhe same guages and exterior panals... otherwise different cars completely...

and if your talkin gxe and not 1.8s... then the exterior panals are different too... as well as the guages...hmm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hahaha. If you want quick right outta the box, get the SER. if you want lower insurance, fuel costs, and turbo kit still cheaper than (if you play your cards right, you can get a 1.8s for like 12grand) a Spec V, get the gxe/1.8s

However, if you don't really want to mod the car, Spec V is good. All depends on your wants, really.


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, i would like to mod the car a bit, i'm more adept to starting with the engine, to make a sleeper, almost. In terms of engine mods whats better a B15 or B14?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b14 SER much more moddable in terms of turbo response and ease, b15 SER is a bigger car, 4 doors, more expensive to mod, but more stock power out of the box. If going turbo can't exceed about 270-280whp without spending buku on new internals. B14 SER can exceed 300whp with ease on stock internals.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The B15 SER takes really well to bolt ons. They both do mainly due to the close coupled cat that begs to hit the road as soon as you get it and replace with aftermarket header. Turbo 1.8S I think would be a great car, but you would need to do suspension too as it's granny soft. The SER will be much easier and retain waranty. The 1.8S turbo would be more fun, great fun but less reliable and no more waranty. A B14 SE(R) would be the most economical way to go turbo. There's way more proven options for turbo for the SR20 motor in them and it's an older car of course.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

chimmike said:


> b14 SER much more moddable in terms of turbo response and ease, b15 SER is a bigger car, 4 doors, more expensive to mod, but more stock power out of the box. If going turbo can't exceed about 270-280whp without spending buku on new internals. B14 SER can exceed 300whp with ease on stock internals.


I thought the QR25 motor was only rated for 240 HP?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> b14 SER much more moddable in terms of turbo response and ease, b15 SER is a bigger car, 4 doors, more expensive to mod, but more stock power out of the box. If going turbo can't exceed about 270-280whp without spending buku on new internals. B14 SER can exceed 300whp with ease on stock internals.


buku. Why the hell you taking our louisiana words!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

vector03 said:


> I thought the QR25 motor was only rated for 240 HP?


well they just dynoed a stock motor at 273hp iirc. Hopefully nothing breaks


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DaddiesPathy said:


> what the differences in the too, i'm wondering if i should invest in a S ER or just buy a regular B15 and upgrade it.


What are you trying to do with the car? I would get a Spec V and be done with it. Just like Dion(chillboy) said, it takes very well to all the basic bolt ons and really does want to be driven all the time. The lower insurance with the 1.8S might be a factor, but overall, right out of the box, the Spec V has it going on. If you're talking about Turbo...well, it's a lot of money either way really, if done right.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DaddiesPathy said:


> Yeah, i would like to mod the car a bit, i'm more adept to starting with the engine, to make a sleeper, almost. In terms of engine mods whats better a B15 or B14?


I missed this for some reason. When you say B15, which platform are you talking about? There are a lot.  I would say if you can get your hands on a B14 SE-R for a great price, I would go that route and do your sleeper build. If you get a B15, there are many possibilities, but it depends on your style. Go try to drive both or see both to see which one you actually like to look at more.


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who have posted, i will take these comments with a grain of salt and try to decide which car to get, right now i'm leaning more towards the B14 SER. But if i come accross a B15 Spec V for a very good price then its B15 i go.


----------



## 04'1.8S (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey I really wanted a 04' Sentra SE-R But i could'nt afford it so i got a 04' Sentra 1.8S Instead. im just as happy with my 04' Sentra 1.8S.


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, i'll probably be happy with whatever i get.


----------

